# Update: Andrew Bogut Out Longer Than Expected



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Warriors have announced they are shutting down center Andrew Bogut for the next 7 to 10 days.
> 
> That rules out Bogut for Friday’s game at the Los Angeles Lakers, Saturday’s home game against Denver, and Wednesday’s game against visiting Atlanta. If he’s out the full 10 days, he would also miss next weekend’s three-game road trip at Minnesota,Oklahoma City and Dallas.
> 
> ...


http://www.ibabuzz.com/warriors/2012/11/08/warriors-shutting-down-c-andrew-bogut-7-10-days/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Warriors Shutting Down C Andrew Bogut 7-10 Days*

Good decision. He was never going to get back to full capacity like he was going. This should only help.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Six days ago, the Warriors announced that they would sideline starting center Andrew Bogut for seven to 10 days in order to rest his surgically repaired left ankle. That timetable will now be extended, according to CSNBayArea.com’s Matt Steinmetz.
> 
> Golden State coach Mark Jackson said Wednesday that Bogut would not travel with the team on its upcoming three-game road trip, which ends on Monday.
> 
> ...


http://tracking.si.com/2012/11/14/warriors-andrew-bogut-out-longer-than-expected/?sct=nba_t2_a7

It's a shame that he'll never be healthy as he really is one of the better centers in the league when he can play. Unfortunately, that is very rare these days.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not surprised. He'll never be fully healthy and that's why we traded him.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

:yep:


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The real problem in the league isn't the lack of big men, it's that the big men the league does have can't stay healthy. Tyson Chandler only recently shrugged off nagging injuries and become the guy we thought he was; and if Bynum, Oden, and Bogut were reliably playing 70+ games a year the center position would be in okay shape.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @SpearsNBAYahoo Warriors C Andrew Bogut won't play in next 3 games due to injured ankle. Will begin treadmill work this weekend and hopes to practice Monday


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogut not in danger of losing this season.



> The expectation in the Bay Area remains, though, that Bogut will ultimately rejoin the West's surprise team in the new year and that he's not in danger of losing the entire season after the Aussie 7-footer rushed himself back from surgery to be able to play on opening night, only to remove himself from the lineup after just four games.


The news continues to be positive on this front.


----------

